# Best Guitars for Funk aside from the Strat?



## TMF7 (Nov 5, 2011)

Ok so i've never bought a guitar before so my knowledge is limited on what would be best for me. I wanna start playing Funk music but i'm not sure about what makes one guitart different from the other. Like what the hell is a humbucker? a coil? i don't know any of this lol i just see all this terminology and i know i can't make an educated decision on which one to pick. so can you help me narrow down which guitars would be my idealistic options? i've heard the strat from many but i just wanna know what else would work well for funk?? i'd be able to spend around 400$ on it, so my budget isn't huge. 

Thanks for the help much appreciated.


----------



## fudb (Dec 8, 2010)

There are funk players who play guitars other than a strat, you see Teles and Gibson ES-335 or 125's... There's one guy that's a noted R&B player (can't remember his name, big studio guy) who plays a white PRS hollowbody (they do ads with him). Still, most funk players use a Strat, and for the budget you're working with, you're best to dive into the Stratocaster planet.

My opinion, at least.


----------



## fudb (Dec 8, 2010)

Oh, and for the best strat for that price, I'd hunt down either a nice parts-o-caster from someone reasonably knowledgeable, or get some sort of Mexi Fender... but the best in my experience would be a G&L tribute strat, they are really great guitars for the money.


----------



## Nick Burman (Aug 17, 2011)

I agree - Mexican strats are good value for money. Your best bet is to go to every music store nearby and play everything they have. The most important thing is that you're comfortable playing the instrument. O, and you have to like the sound too!
Humbuckers are made from two coils (you can see the two rows of pole pieces on the top) which cancel out hum (hence the name). They are usually higher output and great for rock and overdriven tones, but also sound warmer when clean. Single coils (like in a strat) are lower output and offer different sounds when together. Play them all, see what you like.


----------



## captainbrew (Feb 5, 2010)

Honestly any guitar can work for funk. It's all in the attitude. Kinda like blues in that regard. I play in a funk band and I use strats, teles, les pauls and p90 equipped guitars. The other guy in the band uses an SG and a 335 style guitar.


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IN5yu7hWBV0&feature=related

'nuff said?


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

> 'nuff said?


Tele with a bucker..... my mainstay ......


----------



## georgemg (Jul 17, 2011)

A Strat or a Tele are probably your best bets, and the Mexican ones are great value and sound good. 

One thing I will put out there (that will may get me flamed), if you plan on auditioning for a band buy something that most people would expect to see from a funk player. It should be about how you play but people listen with their eyes - I'm not saying it's right, but that's how it is. If I audition for a Country band and show up with a Flying V, I'm pretty sure it would affect the band's overall perception of me and may affect my chances.


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

Don't forget you need an amp if this is your first electric guitar.

I agree with the guys above, it needs to fit you well first moreso than the name or type.
A humbucker guitar has a more powerful pickup than a single coil in a Strat, backing off the volume will get is closer to a single coil tone.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I like the 335 in the middle position for Funk - HUH!!!


----------

